# Day 54 and temperature drop



## AlpineLily (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello. New here! We have a 5 year old toy poodle that is very special to us and she's 54 days pregnant.

We recently lost our other dog from old age, just 1 month after his father passed from covid.

So we are really looking forward to these puppies.

This is her first and only litter. Only 2 puppies. We're keeping one or both, then sterilize.

She had check ups during the planning phase
Tests and microscope slides when in heat.
Ultrasound after 30 days.
Second ultrasound yesterday at Day 53 and an Xray.

Vet says everything looks good. The 2 puppies are high up, have a good heart beat, move and he mentioned they had bone calcification so they showed well on the xray.

Vet told me to start checking temp to establish her baseline and check for a drop.

I'm in Italy and people have been telling me the full moon makes dogs give birth, but it would be too early since it's 2 days from now and I shrugged it off as old wives tales.

Last night temp was 37.9 C and today this morning it was 37.1. Two hours later it was up 37.6. 

Instead of establishing a baseline a week early, now I'm on pins and needles!

Could it be the thermometer is calibrated low? Temperature fluctuates during the day?

No discharge, eating well, usual activity. All normal. It's 9 pm so I'll log her night temp soon.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

How exciting! I know nothing about birthing puppies so can't add anything helpful here, but best of luck to you and your little mama dog! And her two babies, too!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Those are certainly on the lower end of normal. Yes, temperature can fluctuate. Are you taking her temp rectally? If there is some stool in the rectum, it can falsely decrease the temp. Also you should be sure to gently angle the thermometer so that the tip is somewhat pressing against the wall of the rectum.
At the vet clinic where I work, we always say that the crazy stuff happens on a full moon, but I've not heard/seen any affect on birth. Dogs are usually pretty darn close to the 63 days from ovulation, so I don't see how it would even be possible. Unless the heat cycle was linked to the moon (I could see that being possible).


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You sound pretty well advised but as a back up, here's a resource that might have something helpful. 








Nearly Everything You Want to Know About The Technical...


If you have a question specifically about breeding your poodle, please refer to the links to this incredible virtual library. There's a wealth of information with medical photos (not for the queasy, so you have been warned) that can teach you far more than you will learn here. It should go...




www.poodleforum.com





Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## AlpineLily (Jun 22, 2021)

I think she just lost her mucus plug!

It's the afternoon of Day 55.

No signs of anything. No milk. Eating very well and playing with her toys.

I took her outside to go potty. Saw she has liquid stools, looked down and saw fairly good size mucus. 

Her lady parts had clear liquid dripoing. She's now starting to lick and clean herself.

I hope she waits a few days!

I have puctures but might be TMI


----------



## AlpineLily (Jun 22, 2021)

Thank you @PowersPup! 

@Starvt interesting. Now that you mentioned it, I looked at her vet appointments. The day the vet said the microscope cytology and tests said "NOW" was the day after a full moon.

I'm more for progesterone, LH, cytology, and scans than the moon... but goodness, how weird.

@Rose n Poos Thanks! I'm reading this while my husband calls the vet for advice.

I'm alone up in the Alps to keep Lily away from the heat in town. We have a tiny stone cottage. Going down now to be near the vet.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck to you, Lily, and the pups!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoping for happy healthy mama and pups.


----------



## AlpineLily (Jun 22, 2021)

So the little lady was very playful and happy to see them. Temp 99.9 (37.7) as it's been since yesterday at noon and it's now late evening. Eating well. No milk. No signs of anything.

Husband thinks it's just runny stools from something she ate.
Vet says milk will come closer to her due date and it's early.

So I'm back home. I figure I'm just on edge and they're right.

But now she grabbed her toy and hid under the sheets wimpering.

I'm on the computer working from home next to her.

She's been sleeping for the past 90 minutes but panting a bit. Relaxed, but deep sleep with quick breaths hugging her toy she's very protective of.

Hoping they're right and she waits a bit.


----------



## AlpineLily (Jun 22, 2021)

Vet closes in 10 minutes so I took the temp before

36.6 C... that's 97.9!

And she's panting for over an hour.

Symptoms are symptoms. Second call to the vet... and he agreed it's time.

Husband was in a meeting and dropped everything to going to pick up newborn puppy formula to attempt to feed pups ourselves!

At least it's not 1 am.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Wishing her a safe delivery!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending positive thoughts that all goes well.


----------



## AlpineLily (Jun 22, 2021)

Nothing yet. Past midnight and she's sleeping calmly.

I'm passing the time looking back and calculating days more precisely.

From the hour of mating it's now the 12th hour of the 56th day.

If no puppies by noon, day 57 will start (in 11 hours).

Any day counts for viability. 

Hoping the late mating played a role, since the day before mating the vet ran a slide and said the cells on the microscope had almost 100% cornification and she was well into estrus and her window was closing "go now!" 

Went next day. It was the first and only try.

Goodness, as you well know, this takes commitment and serious responsibility. 

Can only be done out of love of the breed and being ready to be a caregiver and put in whatever time it takes.

2 puppies are coming. I hope they are viable and have a good chance at a healthy and happy life.


----------



## AlpineLily (Jun 22, 2021)

This is little Lilly.











And this morning on the Italian mountains to escape the heat.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

The late breeding can indeed play a role. The 63 days of pregnancy starts at ovulation, but a successful breeding can happen up to a couple days after that. So she could be at day 58 today.
Hopefully it was a false alarm and she holds on for a few more days!


----------



## AlpineLily (Jun 22, 2021)

I hope so, @Starvt 

What happened is one of two puppies' died inside and it's causing problems. Lily seems to be in the early stages of whelping but is not pregressing and won't eat or drink.

So the vet did a 3rd scan. He didn't have to say anything. I saw the heart wasn't beating and the puppy wasn't moving. 

I said "it doesn't look good, does it?"
He said "One's alive but it doesn't fit (since she's not dilated) and it's early"

So he called colleagues at a bigger clinic/pet hospital 40 minutes away. We went immediately.

They did another scan and confirmed. I said we would agree to a cesarean with sterilization, since we planned to do that before her next heat.

So he ran blood tests to monitor her health and repeated the scan (5th scan this month, 3rd today) to count the heartbeats per minute and called another colleague that specializes in assisting premature puppies.

My little Lily was started on IV and antibiotics and we were there until night.

Tomorrow they admit her and monitor her health as they wait to get more hours for the puppy.

There will be 3 veterinarians during the surgery, plus a colleague from a 3rd clinic who will come just to help the puppy.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh no. I was worrying there might be a problem, and hoping it wasn’t so. I am wishing for the best possible outcome for Lily and her puppy.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Best wishes to Lily and her puppy on a safe delivery tomorrow.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sad news. I'm praying for her and her pup.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hoping as hard as I can for a happy outcome.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It sounds like she’s in very good hands. Hoping for good news.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hope that everything goes well - sounds like you have been doing all you can. ((HUGS))


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - I am sure Lily will do well with such excellent care, and I hope the puppy is developed enough to survive and thrive. You have all certainly done everything possible for them.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wishing you luck.


----------



## AlpineLily (Jun 22, 2021)

Thank you everyone.

Lily was at the pet hospital under observation. 

When the remaining puppy's heartbeat started to drop below 180 and showed signs of distress, they did the cesarean.

The other dead puppy was very decomposed.

The live puppy is a boy. 57 grams. Very premature.

The vet couldn't believe he's breathing and hanging on and didn't give me much hope, but they did everything they could. 4 other emergencies arrived so they sent me home.

10 hours later.. he's not giving up yet!

Lily is sleeping downstairs and is well now.

The puppy is now here with me. Eating. Moving. Vocalizing. A few drops of pee.

I have a lamp to regulate his temperature, a syringe to give milk formula, and I haven't left his side.

My husband keeps calling me "still alive?"
"Yes, eating and moving"

So very, very tiny!

No sleeping for now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! Tiny little miracle puppy! Praying he thrives.

And I’m so very happy to hear that Lily is doing okay.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Praying that you and puppy get through this[emoji120].


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hoping for a good outcome for Lily and the boypup.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm happy to know that Lily is home and recovering. I hope she continues to progress with no ill effects. 
I'm sad to know that one puppy never breathed but hoping against hope for his brother. 

I hope you don't mind, but in my thoughts I call them Westley and Miracle Max. 

Sending strength to you all🙏.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Wishing a good recovery to you all. So very sad about the lost puppy. I'm glad you were very attentive and got Lily the treatment she needed to survive.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all in my thoughts, as I'm sure many of us are.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am sorry to hear of the loss of the one puppy. Hopefully you can keep this little one going, the first week its difficult. But each day you keep it going is a miracle and he gets a little stronger.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope to hear from you when you can. You, your husband, Lily, and her babies remain in my thoughts, as you all do in others.


----------

